# What Do You Think Of My New Mare?



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

She's going to be beautiful!!!
Are you SURE she's a QH? I see a pretty dished face, narrow chest and Arab like neck... 
Arabian/QH cross? She has nice bone and very short pasterns.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Congrats, she's gonna look so nice when she sheds!! More photos!!!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I like her.
I like your fence too.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Or Morgan cross maybe?


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

I second the thought that she may have at least have Arab in her. 

Either way, I like her!


----------



## Breezytony13 (Mar 19, 2015)

Is there any way I can find out if she is a QH/Arab or QH/Morgan?


----------



## MyBayQHFilly (May 13, 2014)

Looks like an Arabian or Arabian cross to me. I like her. I also like your fence.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Very pretty
Also think she looks very Araby and not at all like a pure QH
I only like the fence if the holes in the mesh are too small for a hoof to fit through!!!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

she is cute. She could be QH, I have seen some with some Arab type heads.
She could be a cross as other suggested. 
I would not leave that halter her on her, look at the hair loss already on her face , and the marks on her jaw that appear to be from to small of halter. If you must leave a halter on, use a flat halter with a break away strap at the poll ( usually a thinner leather strap ) that will break if she gets caught in something.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

natisha said:


> I like her.
> I like your fence too.



funny you should say that. I was just thinking that "isn't that the kind of fence that is really dangerous becuase it's just big enough for a horse to push a foot through, but small enough openning that they can't get it back out, then panic and have those thin wires cut the heck out of the pasttern and hoof?


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> funny you should say that. I was just thinking that "isn't that the kind of fence that is really dangerous becuase it's just big enough for a horse to push a foot through, but small enough openning that they can't get it back out, then panic and have those thin wires cut the heck out of the pasttern and hoof?


The holes are 4X4 inches. I suppose they could put a hoof through with careful aim & a small enough hoof but usually they tend to smash it down. Usually those horrible cuts are from a single strand straight wire or barbed. I use the wire with the 2x4 inch opening.
The OP's electric on top usually keep horses away but yes, horses will always prove someone wrong.


----------



## Universicorn (Mar 31, 2015)

She has such a cute face-- looks a lot like a quarab! :'D


----------



## Breezytony13 (Mar 19, 2015)

Her nose is like that because the man I got her from said the people that had her before him left a halter on her and it was to small. He said that the hair has never grown back.


----------



## Breezytony13 (Mar 19, 2015)

We do not use are electic fence anymore because we only had it when my other mare was in there because my dad girlfriend had a doverman and my mare would reach down and snif her and the doverman would snap at her but my dad broke up with her plus my horses are in our neighbors pasture. I am only leaving that halter on for right now because I want to make sure she will come to me easy with out her running away but once I feel like she will come to me and I can catch her easy I will take it off.


----------



## Breezytony13 (Mar 19, 2015)

I did the same thing with my pony and it did not take long he now follows me around the pasture. He does not have to have a halter on now and I did the same thing with my other mare.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

She is pretty. I can't wait to see her shed out and brushed out. 

I also have to echo what stevenson said. Rope halters are dangerous to leave on in the field, they do not break. The one in the picture is very loose and she could easily get a hoof through it. I'd go for a regular nylon halter, but a halter with a break away would be even better. If you must use the rope halter, tighten it some so it's not drooping over her nose like that.


----------



## Breezytony13 (Mar 19, 2015)

I put it on her better after I took the pictures.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I see Morgan~
Looks like she could use a little TLC, but is cute other than that ;>!


----------



## Breezytony13 (Mar 19, 2015)

I brushed her mane yesterday and it took me and my friend 2 hours. I am so happy that I got it done. I will try to get pictures on soon.


----------

